# [Video] Sexy J Permutation



## Cubeologist (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm sure a bunch you already know this alternative algorithm, but for those of you that do not, check this out. I really enjoy executing this PLL.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 25, 2014)

Gosh... that thumbnail almost got me into trouble.


----------



## Cubeologist (Aug 25, 2014)

haha I think it is SFW


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 25, 2014)

Have fun doing that in an official solve. I use the same alg (most people do) but that finger trick is like this G-perm: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od_SIMMTUG4

Pretty cool fingertrick (I can sub 1 that G-perm) but in a solve it's slower than a standard execution


----------



## Cubeologist (Aug 25, 2014)

Yeah thats what I figured. It also makes AUF a really hassle. I just thought it was really fun.


----------



## tomatotrucks (Aug 25, 2014)

I use (L U') [R' U] (L' U2) [R U'] (R' U2 R). Apart from at the start, when it's a bit awkward to do the L, it's really fluid and it's almost 2 gen.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Aug 25, 2014)

The thumbnail is NSFW


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 25, 2014)

Pretty cool alg and excecution. My regular Ja is already my fastest PLL so no need to update. Besides, on bigger cubes this seems prety hard I think. 



tomatotrucks said:


> I use (L U') [R' U] (L' U2) [R U'] (R' U2 R).



Me too


----------



## TDM (Aug 25, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> Besides, on bigger cubes this seems prety hard I think.


Yeah, I prefer F U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' F' for bigcubes. I don't like LUR on bigcubes, but I do use the regular R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L on 3x3. It isn't easy to get a good TPS on, but its length makes up for it.


----------



## Petro Leum (Aug 25, 2014)

i love this alg, but i find it alot easier to do the z rotation before you start the alg, and perform the entire alg from the new position with [R,U,D]. i switched to it from the [L,U]-Alg which was terrible and could immediately sub-1 it  (back when i had like one Perm sub-1, i was crazy happy )


----------

